# PT1911 Aftermarket Magazines?



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

Can anyone recommend good ones and where to get them online? Also, what about grips?

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bmbroker said:


> Can anyone recommend good ones and where to get them online? Also, what about grips?
> 
> Thanks!


Regarding magazines, I like the Wilson ETMs or 47D 8 round mags, I think Cheaper Than Dirt had the best pricing on them, but I usually buy all my stuff from Brownells or MidwayUSA. They are pricey but they seem to run the best for me. I've also had good results with mags from Chip McCormick. Tripp Research Cobra mags are also excellent, but I don't think there are any other vendors so you have to order directly from Tripp Research

Regarding grip panels/stocks:



VAMarine said:


> Nills are nice, but way to pricey IMHO.
> 
> I tend to prefer G10 composite grips such as those from VZ, Mil-Tac and Larry Davidson.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Again, Thanks! You have provided some great info.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

*Laser sights?*

Who makes laser sights for these guns and what do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bmbroker said:


> Who makes laser sights for these guns and what do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks


Are you talking about for a railed PT1911, or a PT1911 without the rail?

For a non-railed 1911, the only laser I would consider would be the Crimson Trace laser grips. No odd levers, not too much to worry about regarding if they will/won't work with "X" holster.


----------

